

Four years ago the NY Times said "Let Detroit Go Bankrupt" - ColinWright

Four years ago the NY Times said &quot;Let Detroit Go Bankrupt&quot;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=369932<p>Well, it would appear that Detroit has indeed filed for bankruptcy:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6066361
Detroit emergency manager files bankruptcy (sfgate.com)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6066354 
Detroit Files for Chapter 9 Bankruptcy (online.wsj.com)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6066318 
Detroit Bankruptcy Petition (scribd.com)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6066297 
Detroit files for bankruptcy (nytimes.com)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6066282 
Detroit emergency manager files largest municipal bankruptcy in US history (washingtonpost.com)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6066245 
Detroit files for Chapter 9 bankruptcy amid staggering debts (freep.com)
======
ColinWright
Clickables:

Initial call:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=369932](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=369932)
(nytimes.com)

This has the discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6066245](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6066245)
(freep.com)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6066361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6066361)
(sfgate.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6066354](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6066354)
(online.wsj.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6066318](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6066318)
(scribd.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6066297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6066297)
(nytimes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6066282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6066282)
(washingtonpost.com)

